# Outboard motor locks



## Ports (Jul 22, 2008)

Right now my new kicker is hanging on by its clamps. I haven't bolted it down yet, still trying to figure out the best spot. Also need to decide if I want to tie it the the big motor or just stick with the tiller. I've heard arguements for both, and I'm undecided. 

So, with the way the economy is there is likely more temptation for the motor to walk away. What motor locks do you guys use for your kickers/small motors? Its a yamaha F6 if that matters on the lock choice.

Thanks
Ports


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Locks just keep honest people honest so the best you can really do is make it hard for the average Joe to run off with it, because a pro given the opportunity will get by whatever you use. The good news is that there are not many out there. So record your serial numbers and lock her up is all you really can do.


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

Not familiar with motor but use the masterlock one that slide over clamp handles and has a low profile lock that fits it. I think it was $20 -30. But as Tonga said if someone really wants it they will get it. Mine only works as a great deterent on small motors. Just my experience from myself and friends with 25HP and under. My .02


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

A good padlock will fit nicely between the clamp handles when you get them tightened down. As stated before, locks will only slow a good thief down, I think in todays economy thiefs what something easy, and if they see a lock, maybe they'll move on.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TONGA said:


> Locks just keep honest people honest so the best you can really do is make it hard for the average Joe to run off with it, because a pro given the opportunity will get by whatever you use. The good news is that there are not many out there. So record your serial numbers and lock her up is all you really can do.


My sentiments too. If someone wants your stuff, they'll find a way. I've been wondering about my trailer itself while parked at the various DNR boat launches...how many of you have a lock on your hitch? I don't because my attitude is in about two minutes they can have the entire tongue assembly taken apart if they really want to. I'd be curious to know how many of you lock your trailers though?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Cabela's sells an outboard lock (CLICK HERE)  that goes over the tightener/handles...









Mine is an older model with the round 'coke machine' style keys - but....

IF they really want it - they will get it as previously stated....


----------



## Ports (Jul 22, 2008)

TONGA said:


> Locks just keep honest people honest so the best you can really do is make it hard for the average Joe to run off with it, because a pro given the opportunity will get by whatever you use. The good news is that there are not many out there. So record your serial numbers and lock her up is all you really can do.


That's the plan. I was curious if anyone has used the locks that replace the nuts? Or if those bar style ones over the clamps are what people like. My boat is stored in the garage all year, its the days when we're camping I'm concerned about. Has anyone used the Stazo smartlock?http://www.stazo.nl/STAZO_smartlock_eng.pdf it looks like it would do a good job.

Ports


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I use the bar and so far so good. 

I also lock my welded tounge to the truck and also have a locking pin on my truck receiver.


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

Greenbush future said:


> I use the bar and so far so good.
> 
> I also lock my welded tounge to the truck and also have a locking pin on my truck receiver.


 
I have all the locks i could find for mine too, but i can unscrew my ball off my hitch. Pretty much makes the others useless. Never saw anything to lock ball on receiver. I do like my bar style motor lock though. U cannot put bolt cutters on it like a padlock between handles.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

j1musser said:


> I have all the locks i could find for mine too, but i can unscrew my ball off my hitch. Pretty much makes the others useless...



this is my point...everything can be unscrewed or taken apart if they really want to. To me the locks are only keeping the honest people honest...won't stop the a-holes of the world.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


>


I bought one of these types of locks years ago and thought that my outboard was pretty secure. That was until my key broke off in the lock and I found out how easy it was to pry that sucker open with a screwdriver.


----------



## slivoskisp (Sep 2, 2005)

Ports said:


> That's the plan. I was curious if anyone has used the locks that replace the nuts? Or if those bar style ones over the clamps are what people like. My boat is stored in the garage all year, its the days when we're camping I'm concerned about. Has anyone used the Stazo smartlock?http://www.stazo.nl/STAZO_smartlock_eng.pdf it looks like it would do a good job.
> 
> Ports


I did the research and ended up purchasing the Stazo for my 14ft boat at the cottage. I have read horror stories on those bar locks, anywhere from them rattling off trailing down the road and using tin snips to cut the ends off. 70 bucks...for the price of insurance for the Stazo...I am happy with it. Theives will need to spend some time to get your outboard off.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Those bar locks are a waste of money. All they have to do is whack it with a hammer, and it will break the screw clamps on the motor.
better off bolting the motor thru the transom.


----------

